# Drive shaft problem



## Mistaglondon (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi, so I have a mk2 audi tts 2008. I've had problems with the LHS drive shaft. Bought a "new refurbished one" from Ebay. Had it fitted and after 20 miles same problem started. Got another sent out and swapped over. 33 miles and same problem. When I go right round a roundabout there's a weird noise being made. Just now parked the car and on idle I hear a rattle noise coming from that area. Am I missing something or should I shell out for a brand new one from audi or tps?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Are inboard & outboard joints both replaced with the "new" drive shaft. Is it O.K. when turning left.
Can't hear the weird noise from hear, could it be a wheel bearing & not the driveshaft/joints 
Hoggy.


----------



## Mistaglondon (Aug 14, 2019)

Both inner and outer joints changed, new wheel bearing changed also. Its must be the drive shaft because all was fine for the first 30 miles driving on it then the noise came back. Noise happens when turning right not left. And now while stationary there's a rattle from the same area the lhs driveshaft connects into


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mistaglondon said:


> And now while stationary there's a rattle from the same area the lhs driveshaft connects into


Hi, Is the noise any different when in gear & stationary. Does it change with revs when stationary?
As you've replaced 2 shafts it must be something else, what makes you think it is the left driveshaft.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mistaglondon (Aug 14, 2019)

I haven't checked that. Will check in morning. Reason i think it's that is because when the replacement got put in there was no noise at all. Same with the last one. But after 20 and 33 miles the noise has come back


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

hi, If there is a noise there now when stationary it can't be driveshaft or transaxle. 
Gearbox or DMF problem perhaps, difficult without hearing it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mistaglondon (Aug 14, 2019)

Just checked it. On idle I hear the noise like something is rattling round and round. Touch accelerator gently and hear it more


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mistaglondon said:


> Just checked it. On idle I hear the noise like something is rattling round and round. Touch accelerator gently and hear it more


Hi, DMF or clutch then, any difference if clutch pedal pressed down & any difference in gear & then slowly pulling away.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mistaglondon (Aug 14, 2019)

Right so since I last posted I have changed the drive shaft 3 more times. Just done drive shaft, clutch and flywheel and guess what. Still got noise. I've been told it must be the bearings in either the gearbox or transfer box. Expensive fix :/ going to leave it for the time being


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Have you checked the rubber bushings on the ends of the prop shaft? Items #7 and #9.

Or the center bearing?

As far as I know, they are not sold as separate items, but are part of the assembly. If you bought a used prop-shaft the rubber bushings or center bearing may already be toast.


























Image sources - 
https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 21-521000/
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-vol ... k0521101k/

.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If the noise is there on idle it won't be the prop shaft.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Hoggy - Oh, well if you're going to get all fussy. LOL!


----------



## Mistaglondon (Aug 14, 2019)

Just noticed now let's say I'm driving along in a straight line, let's say in gear 1, get to 15mph and lift off the accelerator I get a loud grinding noise and vibration coming from the passenger footwell area


----------



## Mistaglondon (Aug 14, 2019)

I'll get my garage to check that swiss thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

In another life time, I had the misfortune to own a Saab 900 Turbo. When the exhaust was replaced, the mechanic put the pipe clamp upside down. Every time I let off the pedal after a hard acceleration, I got a nasty vibration from the upside down bolts rattling against the floor. Just sayin'


----------



## Mistaglondon (Aug 14, 2019)

Definitely not that as there's a grinding noise. Its actually doing my head in as well as costing me a fortune


----------



## Mistaglondon (Aug 14, 2019)

Turns out it's either a bearing in the gearbox or transfer box. Taking it to a specialist tomorrow


----------



## Mistaglondon (Aug 14, 2019)

So gearbox specialist check gearbox and transfer box and bearings are fine. Now completely lost to what it could be. Is there a tt specialist garage in or around London I can take it to?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

If you go for a drive then touch the non noisy rim and then compare the temperature with the noisy side. Is the noisy sides rim hot??

Also. If you can get the front of the car up (or one corner will do) and put the gear in N. Hold onto the spring with one hand and spin the wheel with the other. Do you feel that the quiet side is a lot "smoother" on the hand that's holding the spring VS the noisy sides spring feel?

Does the sound tend to "go away" when you are turning a specific direction??


----------



## Mistaglondon (Aug 14, 2019)

Turning right it makes noise, turning left it doesnt


----------



## Mistaglondon (Aug 14, 2019)

Suspension spring? Could it be suspension causing this?


----------

